# Walther New River Tipple Kit



## Gil Finn




----------



## ozroscoe

Hi Gil, 

Well done. Do you intend to install lights and signs? I did for mine (no pun intended). This photo is not the most recent (missing roofs and doesn't show the lights in operation).

Cheers,

Roscoe


----------



## T-Man

We has a Tipple question in O scale. I never thought of searching this forum.:lol_hitting:

Nice picture.


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> We has a Tipple question in O scale. I never thought of searching this forum.:lol_hitting:


I forgot all about this thread too... So that is what a coal tipple looks like


----------



## T-Man

*Two Rail's Pic 1273*

Yep I was viewing and found this. Another Tipple. Upper right cornerhwell:


----------



## ulf999

Looks great!


----------

